
Fry’s to close its Palo Alto doors for good in January - Reedx
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/08/29/frys-to-close-its-palo-alto-doors-for-good-in-january/
======
hindsightbias
39 acres, room for 221 units...

Good that only SF is expected to accommodate density.

~~~
brudgers
_The 12-acre Fry’s site — the largest parcel in the study area — could
accommodate up to 221 housing units based on existing zoning requirements,
according to Palo Alto’s housing plan._

Up to 221 units on twelve acres.

